# Do you,still, feel like taking a dip?!



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

O_O 


Oh MY!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's pretty scarey...poor deer, but I guess even gator's gotta eat.

I don't think they should've killed him, but maybe re-homed him somewhere. Unless he was actually eating people or pets or something.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow! That's a huge gator!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

That truly is one big gator. I agree about the poor deer. I am sure the poor thing was taking a drink and out of nowhere, the gator just snagged him. I wonder why they didnt relocate, and just killed him. Must have been doing something wrong or did an attack on someone or something too close for comfort. Those are amazing photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

That is one big alligator!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh good Lord! I'll stick with Jersey waters - I think the worst thing we have around here are snapping turtles!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

That is one scary beast. Yikes!!!! Kinda makes you afraid to go into the water. Ewwwww! Great pics!


----------



## GRAMMAD (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh WOW i'll stick to Lake Superior thankyou. My mom lived in Florida for about 6 year sand i loved it down there. would go back in a heart beat


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor deer. That sure is a huge gator. Wonder why they didn't relocate it to an area where theres no homes.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Alligators will find their way back, so relocation is not an option. I learned that on Miami Animal Police.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

We just got back from 2 weeks in Florida and only saw one gator - we were told they like fresh water so I stayed in the Gulf!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I saw these same pics a couple weeks ago and they said that it was in Lake Conroe, TX.... 


who knows....???


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

According to Snopes, ones from Texas, and ones from Louisiana.

Urban Legends Reference Pages: Gatorade


Urban Legends Reference Pages: Giant Alligator


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Eeeekgads! Yikes!


----------



## Lizzy&Sparky (May 3, 2007)

That is huge! Poor deer, and poor alligator.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

OMG!! Scary or what! Great pics.
But that thing doesn't scare me at all because I am very brave :uhoh:...
I would never take a dip BECAUSE I CAN'T SWIM!!! Now don't go and tell everyone!!


----------

